# Maryhill accommodation / hostel.



## chris jackson

I was a deck cadet with Denholms 1973/76. Can someone tell me where we stayed in Maryhill, Glasgow whilst at GCNS. For the life of me I cannot remember. Old age me thinks. Thank you.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

chris jackson said:


> I was a deck cadet with Denholms 1973/76. Can someone tell me where we stayed in Maryhill, Glasgow whilst at GCNS. For the life of me I cannot remember. Old age me thinks. Thank you.


MARYHILL SCHOOL FOR THE DEAF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was at the 'Institution' from beginning February '73 to about mid July. ONC Phase III. (Diamond D.)


----------



## chris jackson

Thanks Steven. That's twice you've helped me out. CJ


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Good stuff.

What vessels did you sail with Denholm?

Apart from Garnet?

While at Maryhill did you know Paul Markland, English lad? BP or Shell. He married a Maryhill lass. Saw then a while bac, living in Devon.

Stephen


----------



## chris jackson

Chemical Venturer
Burmah Garnet
Erskine Bridge
Conon Forest
Loch Long
Euroliner 
Chemical Venturer again.


This predictive text is doing my head in. Euroliner was nearly eyeliner. CJ


----------



## Stephen J. Card

chris jackson said:


> Chemical Venturer
> Burmah Garnet
> Erskine Bridge
> Conon Forest
> Loch Long
> Euroliner
> Chemical Venturer again.
> 
> 
> This predictive text is doing my head in. Euroliner was nearly eyeliner. CJ


EYELINER? How about URINAL!!!!

I did EUROLINER once. Two months as 'Temp' as 3/O. Paid off at Greenock and next morning I was at Maryhill.

LOCH LONG. Nice! I was LOMOND and MAREE for most of 1975 to 81.

CONON FOREST and ERSKINE BRIDGE... fair enough. Hadyou done something wrong to go to the CHEMICAL boat twice?!!!



Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Here you go... LOCH LONG. No photo, but one of her as WHITE OCEAN.


----------



## John N MacDonald

Stephen J. Card said:


> MARYHILL SCHOOL FOR THE DEAF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was at the 'Institution' from beginning February '73 to about mid July. ONC Phase III. (Diamond D.)


The building ended its days as Gilsiochill List D, AND assessment Centre.


----------



## John N MacDonald

Stephen J. Card said:


> MARYHILL SCHOOL FOR THE DEAF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was at the 'Institution' from beginning February '73 to about mid July. ONC Phase III. (Diamond D.)


The building ended its days as Gilsiochill List D, and assessment Centre.


----------

